# Lowrance X67c or Elite 4X?



## salmon slayer2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Before I even begin, I know this topic gets beaten to death on a regular basis, but I just have two questions. 

I have been doing my research and reading reviews on fish finders over the past few days and I have narrowed it down to the Elite 4x ice machine. I also found the X67c still available for purchase at http://www.thornebros.com/shop/pc/Lowrance-X67c-Ice-Machine-41p15748.htm $249.99 shipped.

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/lowrance-4x-ice-machine.html
$296.00 after taxes if I pick it up and also comes with the summer transducer.
From what I have read, they both have graph as well as dial displays. 

My question is, how much better is the elite 4x than the x67c, or is it better? Which would you purchase?


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think the 67 is available to purchase. I don't see a button to buy anyway.

Lowrance had a $100 rebate on the 4x but that ended 10 days ago.


----------



## salmon slayer2 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah I just saw that, you can only add it to your wish list, but it doesnt show up in your cart if you go to check out. Guess I will be making a trip to Franks for the elite 4


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Elite 4x HDI will be replacing both the discontinued units.


----------



## Bansheeboy (Dec 20, 2010)

I love my x67c , I looked at the 4 and 4 x and I wasn't impressed. I originally had a Vexilar Fl-18 and looked at all three units and liked how the x67c had a bigger flasher and just how it was set up over the two.If you can find it I'd personally get the x67c .But look them all over first to see what you're looking for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

elite 4x ice machine is $219 at cabelas right now. Some good youtube videos on them. I just ordered one to be shipped to store. Never used graph or flasher, so I'm pumped!! Now I need to get my behind out on the ice!!


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2012)

These are basically the same machine, the exception is that the Elite 4 has upgraded hardware and software and an SD port, I am not sure if the X67 had that. The X67 has been phased out, hard to find one to buy, but the Elite4 is everything and more.....the newer version will be 3 way, GPS / Graph / DSI.....from my experience with mine, I think the screen is too small for all 3 running at the same time, in fact I rarely run GPS and Graph at the same time on mine.....I will say I love the size for Ice fishing....but it is a little small in the boat.....an Elite 5 for the boat is in my future!!!!!!


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

Elite 4 has gps, elite 4x does not. Not 100% sure, but think that's the only/main difference.


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

Elite 4 has gps, elite 4x does not. Not 100% sure, but think that's the only/main difference.


----------



## bassman3006 (Jul 4, 2009)

X-67 has the large flasher screen. The other machines flashers might as well not exist.. Why they went that small is beyond me. I personally don't like a chart for vertical fishing. There's a reason all the companies sell Flashers. The work the best for vertical applications! Vexilar, Marcum...even if they do suck, and Humminbird don't even offer a chart machine for winter. Buy a flasher, use the GPS and Navionics on your smartphone and go to town. You'll be money ahead snd your lift will be a whole lot less complicated! IMHO.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bassman3006 said:


> ...... You'll be money ahead snd your lift will be a whole lot less complicated! IMHO.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Said the guy with the "Smart Phone" that hasn't been trained to spell so good. :lol:
*That was EASY! *:xzicon_sm










Just ordered an E4x off Cabela's for my best buddy @ $139 - he's coming from a 10 year old B & W Eagle FishEasy2 that never had a "spinny thing dial"! :evilsmile
I once had a disagreement with a guy that _had_ a vexilar; he tried saying we were in 90 FOW on Crystal (Benzie) and I told him he was full of $#***. "You can't even make sense of that _STUPID _dial I said - pull that line up - and WALK it straight back...."
He walked it back - 45-46 FOW just like I told him, and "If you had a machine with a digital readout & lineal display history - you wouldn't have become confused" ... he has owned an X67c, last I talked to him - and I see they have a digital readout plug in *"new"* this year on the old vexilar dinosaurs... A "new" idea in idiot proofing..... Right Ian??


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

bassman3006 said:


> X-67 has the large flasher screen. The other machines flashers might as well not exist.. Why they went that small is beyond me. I personally don't like a chart for vertical fishing. There's a reason all the companies sell Flashers. The work the best for vertical applications! Vexilar, Marcum...even if they do suck, and Humminbird don't even offer a chart machine for winter. Buy a flasher, use the GPS and Navionics on your smartphone and go to town. You'll be money ahead snd your lift will be a whole lot less complicated! IMHO.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I don't know dude...I have the Elite 4x and that chart mode is almost like cheating when fishing through the ice! It's pretty cool fishing on Saginaw Bay for walleye and having more than one fish come in at once...you can actually tell how big they are compared to each other...plus, once you get used to running the unit, you actually get pretty good at telling how big the fish actually is that's under you! IMHO, there is no comparison between the chart and flasher modes, the chart takes the cake every time!


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Have them both and my flasher wins. Vexlar is better lol but seriously 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I ran a vex for 6 years before switching to a Lowrance...I guess we'll just agree to disagree!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Waz_51 said:


> I ran a vex for 6 years before switching to a Lowrance...I guess we'll just agree to disagree!


I ran a flasher almost 30 yrs ago, tech changes and so did I - you did too !
I like the flexibility and accuracy of LCDs - a flasher is easy to guess on. :lol:


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if the 4x ice machine comes with a float or do I need to buy one seperate?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

A hunk of pipe insulation does the trick - for about $2


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

rothbling82 said:


> Does anyone know if the 4x ice machine comes with a float or do I need to buy one seperate?


When I purchased my elite 4x ice machine last year a float came with it.


----------



## rothbling82 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pointerguy said:


> When I purchased my elite 4x ice machine last year a float came with it.


Thanks!


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

These threads always crack me up. I can use both units and both do the job. I've owned both. Currently I'm using a bird graph The 385, 86 series are all ice capable btw. If I have to pick I'm going with the graph. Flashers are way less bang for the buck and not nearly as flexible. but if you like your flasher fantastic.


----------

